
Immigrants and Billionaires: Why Are We Blaming Them? - CloudyWeather
https://gregness.wordpress.com/2020/04/26/immigrants-and-billionaires-why-are-we-blaming-them/
======
sharemywin
It's easy to blame the government too. How dare it run on old technology just
because we under fund and expect it to fix all societies problems.

~~~
CloudyWeather
If there was a correlation between tax rates, revenues gathered and services
etc at local level I think you would have a valid point. But cities with high
taxes don't seem to have any fewer problems than those with lower tax rates..
unless you see some data.

------
unsupervisedluv
White supremacist much?

Wow your super-white successful family succeeded at blending in. It's all
entrepreneur spirit and hard work, you dumb brown 'people'! Don't blame the
exploiting billionaires who are spared taxes and gorge at the trough of public
spending!

~~~
CloudyWeather
So because there is a mention of Norwegian heritage it's only talking about
"white" immigrants? So if he had said Hispanic, etc he would be OK.

